# NOTD - 13 January 2011



## Diava (Jan 12, 2011)

Having recently aquired OPI - Standing Room Only (Silver holo) I felt like some konading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the polish is very sheer so works better as a top coat to make other colours holo, so here I used a coat of Standing Room Only over 2 coats of China Glaze Liquid Leather, and used Konad Plate M79 (dots design) with Konad Special Polish in Black Pearl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a little holo obsessed at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's some piccies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you guys like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Diava

X


----------



## lolaB (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty! I just swapped for SRO. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Diava (Jan 12, 2011)

you wont be disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its such an awesome polish, very sheer on its own but sooo brilliant for layering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh gawd, I think I just had a nailgasm! That is a GORGEOUS nail combo!


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 13, 2011)

They look awesome!!!


----------



## Diava (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad u liked, I'm going to try Standing Room Only over a neon today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cant wait

Diava

X


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 15, 2011)

I really like that color.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh my god! That's AWESOME!


----------

